# Replacing LED lights



## Gack (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm building a PC for a friend and he needs green.
I found a great barebone kit but the case it comes with is blue.
How simple is it to replace LED lights and is there some sort of guide I can follow? I googled the hell out of this buy I'm not getting the answers I need please help.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

i think it would be alot easier to buy the color you want...but here are guides to help you out

Here

And here


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Take one of the removed LED's to Radio Shack and match it up with the color you want.


----------

